# Simon's short reviews



## Krug (Oct 5, 2002)

A trio of very short reviews allegedly by Simon Collins have been put into the reviews database. Links here:

http://www.enworld.org/d20reviews.asp?sub=yes&where=active&reviewer=Simon&product=ROAGN

http://www.enworld.org/d20reviews.asp?sub=yes&where=active&reviewer=Simon&product=gaxm

http://www.enworld.org/d20reviews.asp?sub=yes&where=active&reviewer=Simon&product=MM

Why doesn't Simon use his ID to post them? The reviews database has a policy against short reviews, and while some of these are informative, they hardly meet the criteria for the reviews section.


----------



## Crothian (Oct 5, 2002)

I agree with Krug, these reviews need a lot of work.  I'm not sure this is actually Simon, though.  I could be wrong, but his writing style seems different.  After reading many of his reviews, it's hard to think these are written by the same person.

On the same note, I've noticed some lousy reviews over there.  THese are by far in the minority, but I was wondering who should be notified so they can get deleted.


----------



## Krug (Oct 5, 2002)

Yes I didn't think it was Simon as well, but the Gaxmoor review says it is Simon Collins. Well I'll leave it up to the powers that be!


----------



## Crothian (Oct 5, 2002)

Also, two of those three products Simon Collins had already reviewed.


----------



## Dragongirl (Oct 5, 2002)

Crothian said:
			
		

> *On the same note, I've noticed some lousy reviews over there.  THese are by far in the minority, but I was wondering who should be notified so they can get deleted. *




Psion does a lot of the pruning in the reviews, at least from what I have seen.


----------



## Dragongirl (Oct 5, 2002)

Hmmm, forums have an ability to report a thread to the mods, unless I have missed it the reviews don't.  Maybe next time Liquide gets to tinker with it he could add something like that, unless it is too difficult.  But from what I have seen (not looked in a couple weeks) Psion generally does a good job of rooting out the worste of the reviews.


----------



## Morrus (Oct 5, 2002)

1) I have no idea why anyone is bringing Simon Collins' name into this.  These are not posted under his name, nor do they claim to be. 

2) I agree they are too short and will be deleted soon.


----------



## Crothian (Oct 5, 2002)

Dragongirl said:
			
		

> *Hmmm, forums have an ability to report a thread to the mods, unless I have missed it the reviews don't.  Maybe next time Liquide gets to tinker with it he could add something like that, unless it is too difficult.  But from what I have seen (not looked in a couple weeks) Psion generally does a good job of rooting out the worste of the reviews. *




That's a good idea if they can do it.  I'm not sur ehow complicated of code atlering that would be.


----------



## Krug (Oct 5, 2002)

Morrus said:
			
		

> *1) I have no idea why anyone is bringing Simon Collins' name into this.  These are not posted under his name, nor do they claim to be.
> 
> 2) I agree they are too short and will be deleted soon. *




From the Gaxmoor review:
http://www.enworld.org/d20reviews.asp?sub=yes&where=active&reviewer=Simon&product=gaxm
_*Simon Collins* has detailed the contents of Lost City of Gaxmoor: nice '1e' atmosphere, its millenia-lost Roman-style city fits well in my campaign, & it has a nice glossy city map. But the editing is appalling, the floorplans have no keys AT ALL - it requires a lot of work for the GM. More of a campaign pack than a scenario, really. Good once you work out how to approach it - I settled on PCs as commando team running hit & run missions into the ruins. As a standard 'dungeon crawl' it doesn't logically work - the angry hordes will squelch any party that tries to camp out in the city for any length of time_

Well as long as they're deleted soon.


----------



## Darkness (Oct 5, 2002)

Krug said:
			
		

> *
> 
> From the Gaxmoor review:[/i]*



If this person really were Simon Collins, why should he speak of himself in the third person?

Also, what makes you think that it's him? 'cause the above quote doesn't even suggest that...


----------



## Crothian (Oct 5, 2002)

Darkness said:
			
		

> *If this person really were Simon Collins, why should he speak of himself in the third person?
> 
> Also, what makes you think that it's him? 'cause the above quote doesn't even suggest that... *




I just think cause the guy was called Simon and actually mentioned Simon Collin by name.  Simple mistake to make.


----------



## Darkness (Oct 5, 2002)

Crothian said:
			
		

> *
> 
> I just think cause the guy was called Simon and actually mentioned Simon Collin by name.  Simple mistake to make. *



Probably.


----------



## Krug (Oct 5, 2002)

Yeah I was wondering why post for Simon in the first place? He can do a good job of it himself! Ah well..


----------



## Crothian (Oct 5, 2002)

Krug said:
			
		

> *Yeah I was wondering why post for Simon in the first place? He can do a good job of it himself! Ah well.. *




Krug, as a moderator do you have the ability to nix these reviews?


----------



## pennywiz (Oct 5, 2002)

It would be extra confusing if he used the name JoeGPsimon!


----------



## Krug (Oct 5, 2002)

Crothian said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Krug, as a moderator do you have the ability to nix these reviews? *




Nope only Psion.


----------



## Crothian (Oct 5, 2002)

With the review section becoming more populiar would it be out of line to get another person to be able to do this?


----------



## Krug (Oct 5, 2002)

Well I don't think there's that many to get outta line. I think Morrus, Eric, Liquide and a few other might have the capability to handle it and they'll take care of it. Most of the reviews are fine. Only a few bad eggs once in a while


----------



## Crothian (Oct 5, 2002)

Okay, I've taken an interest in the review sectio lately so I'm starting to learn how things work over there.


----------



## Crothian (Oct 5, 2002)

Also, it seems Simon = S'mon on these boards.


----------



## S'mon (Oct 6, 2002)

Crothian said:
			
		

> *Also, it seems Simon = S'mon on these boards. *




Yep, 'tis I, I apologise for my presumptuous and the confusion engendered.  I didn't know there were strict requirements on review content, I'm used to the Amazon.com laissez-faire system.  I wanted to be S'mon on the review ID also, but it woudn't allow a ', so just Simon was closest.  Only too late did I realise the problem...


----------



## S'mon (Oct 6, 2002)

PS: I had a really great review of Gaxmoor that got eaten by the system - if you'd read it you wouldn't think so ill of me... *sigh*


----------



## Crothian (Oct 6, 2002)

We don't think ill of you, it's just we havea higher standard for reviews then Amazon.  You might want to read some of the reviews by the Staff and others to get a better feel.  Also, just because something is covered in someone else's review, doesn't mean it shouldn't be in yours.  Not everyone reads every review so you should try to make your review cover everything it can.  I look forward to reading more of your reviews in the future.


----------



## S'mon (Oct 6, 2002)

Crothian said:
			
		

> *We don't think ill of you, it's just we havea higher standard for reviews then Amazon.  You might want to read some of the reviews by the Staff and others to get a better feel.  Also, just because something is covered in someone else's review, doesn't mean it shouldn't be in yours.  Not everyone reads every review so you should try to make your review cover everything it can.  I look forward to reading more of your reviews in the future. *




I have read dozens of the reviews, I find them very useful - normally there's a big professional review by one of the staff reviewers, then some smaller ones, including some that are just brief comments - I didn't know the latter weren't acceptable.  Anyway I'm going to redo my Gaxmoor review now.


----------



## S'mon (Oct 6, 2002)

OK, I've put up a 'proper' rewritten Gaxmoor review at:
http://www.enworld.org/d20reviews.asp?sub=yes&where=active&reviewer=Simon&product=gaxm

Unfortunately copy/pasting as advised has mucked up the ' marks, turning them into ugly strings of letters... *sigh*
Anyway, please let me know if this is acceptable, thanks.


----------



## Krug (Oct 6, 2002)

Yes that happens. No choice but to go in there and change them or delete them from ur word doc. Click on edit to change the review.

Thanks!


----------



## MeepoTheMighty (Oct 8, 2002)

To avoid those nasty formatting marks, you should compose your reviews in notepad instead of Word or a similar word processor.  The board doesn't seem to like word's handling of characters.


And don't do something moronic like I did once and write your whole review in the submission form, only to lose it when you accidentally bump the wrong key with your elbow.


----------



## Crothian (Oct 8, 2002)

I write my reviews in Word, but I makes sure after a copy and paste it in the window to read through and fix anything that needs fixing.  Takes and extra minute or two, but is well worth the time.


----------

